# Tis the season...for the flu!!



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 6, 2007)

Which I have acquired! I'm a miserable blob since sunday. I've taken everything under the sun and still feel icky. 

So, I want to know, what do you do when you're sick? Anything from your favorite drugstore product (nyquil, sudafed, alka seltzer...) or your homemade remedy (warm oj with a splash of rum)...

What do you do when you get sick??


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 6, 2007)

I usually sleep lots; take lots of warm showers and baths; drink lots of tea and make homemade soups and stews. Catch up a few books and movies you've been wanting to read/see and just relax.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 6, 2007)

Sleeping is always the best thing to do for me.  I also will end up taking something (depending on symptoms).  I don't care much for soup, but when I am sick I love having egg drop/ egg flour soup.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 6, 2007)

popsicles!


----------



## frocher (Dec 7, 2007)

.......


----------



## Jot (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_Which I have acquired! I'm a miserable blob since sunday. I've taken everything under the sun and still feel icky. 

So, I want to know, what do you do when you're sick? Anything from your favorite drugstore product (nyquil, sudafed, alka seltzer...) or your homemade remedy (warm oj with a splash of rum)...

What do you do when you get sick??_

 
ohh i like the sound of your homemade remedy.
I'll full of cold at the moment and at work still! boo hoo!


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

i sleep a lot, drink lots of water, do steam inhalations and try to eat snacks if i can't handle full meals.

i also use tea tree, lavender and euclayptus oils (not all at once though, hah!) in an oil burner. they help freshen the room, kill those nasty germs and the eucalyptus is great for clearing the nose and chest.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

once im already sick the only that really helps  me is sleeping but i drink a ton of airborne whenever i feel like im getting sick or feel like im susceptible to getting sick (like if a friend or my boyfriend is sick or if i just feel really run down)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm JUST getting over the flu.. I took hot baths. like twice a day. I would shower daily too but a hot bath feel amazing when you dont feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also i drank hot tea and just relaxed. I'm feeling better but I got James ( my coworker) sick. So now I have to take care of him since he took care of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 14, 2007)

Man I have a cold right now and I HATE it!

I don't remember exactly what they're called but I love love loooove those shower soothers?  I think they're made by the people who make the Vik's Vapor Rub...but they have the same vapor smell and they're like these little cakes that you put in the stream of water from your shower and they release those congestion-busting vapors!

I'm dying right now without them!  I'm up at college but I'm leaving for home TOMORROW (Woooo!) and then I'll get to my trusty shower soothers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps-other than those I drink TONS of tea with honey and eat lots and lots of soup!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm getting over the flu right now




I was living off of ginger ale, nutcracker tea, Homemade chicken noodle soup and toast for a week.
I took hot baths with Johnson's Soothing Vapor for Colds  which is amazing, it clears up my nose. 
I also put vicks rub on my chest before going to bed.


----------

